# In heat... again?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have a question... I already emailed my breeder about this and will contact the vet depending on the answer she gives me, but wanted to ask here as well since many of you handle intact females all the time...

Zefra about 1 month ago, went into heat. She bled for a few days and then basically nothing. Stark was NOT interested in her in the least. I kept them separated just in case, took precautions, etc.

Yesterday Stark seemed very interested in her, I checked her and she seemed a bit swollen. No blood though. They have been separated when not supervised for awhile since I am OCD about this type of stuff... LOL.

Well, today Stark was VERY interested in her, trying to lick her, constantly at her, etc.. I checked her again, still swollen and yup, there was blood. 

I will get my calender out and check how many days she bled for and when 21 days was up (I did 21 days from the first notice of blood last time). 

My question is this, because she bled just for a few days and it was very light, could she be in heat again? This seems more like what I expected, kinda heavier, Stark totally intent on her back end, etc.. 

Like I mentioned, I am waiting for my breeder to respond (I might even call her tonight or for sure tomorrow morning) but was curious as to what everyone else's opinion was.. ?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

My female Heilei did this every time she was supposed to come in heat.......bleed a few days...stop.....3wks later, start again.
She never had a problem conceiving or delivering puppies....she is almost 10 yrs old now.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Robin, I am just speaking to my breeder now.

Thank you for that advice!


----------

